# Caring for a blind betta



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I have introduced Big Red my 3 year old crown tail. I have never mentioned Big Red is also blind. I acquired him from a friend that was moving a year and a half ago. He was a Walmart rescue and was partially blind when she got him. In the past 3 months he has got totally blind. He knows his tank well enough now but when clean extra care must be taken as not change his tanks configuration. I have the bottom of his tank laid out with different color gravel to indicate where each piece of decor goes. 

The biggest challenge with a blind Betta is feeding. He can not see my finger well enough to take food anymore so we has to switch to using tweezers to make sure his food makes it to his mouth. He is the only fish I have ever owned that I recommend tapping on his tank. It does not frighten him and we do it to let him know we are there. He will follow the tank wall around till he bumps into a finger. Then wait open mouthed till he feels the tip of the tweezers on his lip and bits down. I invested in an expensive pair of surgical stainless steel tweezers 6 months ago when I noticed he seem to be having more trouble finding the tank sides. 

Big Red is still going strong though and I hope to have him with me for another 2+ years


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow… that's so amazing that he is still alive. That's an example of walmarts care. It's amazing how some beautiful bettas can be left to rot there.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

It's so good of you to keep a disabled betta! :yourock: I hope he carries on doing well!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup! People have a tendencie to get rid of wounded or disabled pets/fish/betas. With a little TLC, and some time, they can be as good as new. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

He's my tough little cookie. Once we figured out he couldn't see to eat anymore we spend a week teaching him how to eat from the tweezers. I was scared I would lose him then to starvation if he didn't catch on to the idea. He did though and spends most of his days cruising around the edges of the tank.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

If u can, I would personally like to c a picture of his eyes… I've never known what a blind bettas eyes look like.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Best I can do with him atm. He can still see a flash and no flash is too dark. He's eyes have a cloudy look to them almost like cloudy eye which I tried treating him for thinking it could be fixed. I'll look through my albums later I believe I have one clear picture somewhere of his eyes.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

That looks… very weird. At first I thought Red had cloudy eye or popeye. Then u starting talking about the foods so yah.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I tried every suggest I found to fix his eyes. It's peramant unless there is something out there I don't know about yet. He seems happy though. Since most of our interaction is through touch now I think I've gotten more attached to him. Red just very special.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok! Best of luck!


----------

